# New style brompton gear change mechanism help..



## ukoldschool (19 Sep 2018)

Hi all, has anybody taken apart or have a diagram of the new style gear changer?

This type:






Mine is not returning when engaging down into '1', i'm sure its something simple like a spring not seated correctly, but Id rather know what was in there before I take it apart.... 

thanks


----------



## Wilder (19 Sep 2018)

Before taking it apart have you checked that there's just not too much tension in the gear cable preventing it from latching into the 1 position? You can could check this by disconnecting the gear cable from the rear hub in the same way you'd take it off to fix a flat tyre.


----------



## FolderBeholder (19 Sep 2018)

Wilder said:


> Before taking it apart have you checked that there's just not too much tension in the gear cable preventing it from latching into the 1 position? You can could check this by disconnecting the gear cable from the rear hub in the same way you'd take it off to fix a flat tyre.


THIS.
Mine did exactly the same thing when I maladjusted it too tightly.


----------



## ukoldschool (19 Sep 2018)

Hi, yes I have checked that. I think the problem has stemmed from the fact that the little chain thingy in the hub was screwed all the way in until it couldn't turn anymore, and it was therefore not at the correct angle for a decent gear change, so when I needed to go down to gear 2 (which is whilst coming up quite a steep hill) it wouldn't change down, and in my 'effort' to get it to change I think i pushed it past its 'stop'... I have now backed the chain thingy off and set it up correctly, and it does change fine it just doesn't return (indicates 3rd and 2nd gears fine, just doesn't seem to work for 1st)


----------



## ukoldschool (19 Sep 2018)

Actually please SCRUB all of that... it seems I have been watching the online tutorial videos wrong, and now having watched the brompton one and adjusting it as per their advice (set into 2nd gear, then adjust the chain thingy) its now working perfectly! 

Fell a little tiny bit stupid now...... 

https://brompton.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/203295411-How-do-I-adjust-the-3-speed-gear-hub-

Thank you Wilder and FolderBeholder


----------



## Bill (29 Sep 2018)

I have one of these. On the good photo supplied you can see the gear change lever. As I fitted bar ends the lever got in the way and changed gear without me knowing!! I sawed off the end of the lever and now have decent room and noral gear changing...I also removed the daft, useless bell and replaced with a 'ding-dong' one.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Oct 2018)

Wish I'd seen that photo earlier. I was deciding between upgrading the old fashioned SA shifter on my 90s model to a thumbshifter or the triggershifter, and the photos I googled of the triggershifter all had it in a stupid position pointing up from the bars like the old SA shifter....so thought bugger that. That looks quite tidy.


----------



## ukoldschool (5 Oct 2018)

it is really tidy and so far (now adjusted correctly) works great!


----------

